# Paging PhillippeC--Collioure cycling?



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

I'm going to be in Collioure, France, next week. We're not taking bikes or gear, but if it were possible to rent decent bikes, does anyone know some places to ride to for siteseeing that are accessible from there?

I realize we'll be at the foot of the Pyrenees, but I'm not tackling those on a strange bike with street shoes. I'm not sure I'll EVER be up for the Pyrenees, but for now I can blame it on not having the right gear with me.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm going to be in Collioure, France, next week. We're not taking bikes or gear, but if it were possible to rent decent bikes, does anyone know some places to ride to for siteseeing that are accessible from there?
> 
> I realize we'll be at the foot of the Pyrenees, but I'm not tackling those on a strange bike with street shoes. I'm not sure I'll EVER be up for the Pyrenees, but for now I can blame it on not having the right gear with me.


The Pyrenees remind me of the climbs we have on the East Coast -- steep and often uneven. Of course, the ones in the Pyrenees are a lot longer. I am not familiar with where you are going, but from where it is on the map, I think that you probably should spend some time at the beach. Bon voyage.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

MarkS said:


> The Pyrenees remind me of the climbs we have on the East Coast -- steep and often uneven. Of course, the ones in the Pyrenees are a lot longer. I am not familiar with where you are going, but from where it is on the map, I think that you probably should spend some time at the beach. Bon voyage.


There will definitely be some beach happening, but we only have patience for so much of that. We'll have to supplement with rental kayaks, bikes, hiking and whatnot. We are not sitting around people.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bikeboy389 said:


> There will definitely be some beach happening, but we only have patience for so much of that. We'll have to supplement with rental kayaks, bikes, hiking and whatnot. We are not sitting around people.



I don't know what the beach is like at that end of France, but I spent some time near Cannes last summer. There were lots of people cycling along the coast road in the early morning (7-10 a.m.). I was able to get into a few groups and ride in a paceline against the wind. However, after about 10:00 a.m., the roads were full of cars and riding was pretty treacherous. 

I hope that your not being "sitting around people" does not apply to meals. You easily can spend 1-2 hours at lunch and more than that at dinner. 

Last summer, my wife had a book of walking tours in Provence that was very good. Here is another book from the series that covers areas near where you will be. http://www.cicerone.co.uk/product/detail.cfm/book/423/title/walks-in-the-cathar-region I can't vouch for the book, but you should look at a copy if you can find one (I found the one that we had in a Borders that was very well stocked with travel books -- however, you will not find the Cicerone books at every Borders or Barnes & Noble).


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bikeboy389 said:


> I'm going to be in Collioure, France, next week. We're not taking bikes or gear, but if it were possible to rent decent bikes, does anyone know some places to ride to for siteseeing that are accessible from there?
> 
> I realize we'll be at the foot of the Pyrenees, but I'm not tackling those on a strange bike with street shoes. I'm not sure I'll EVER be up for the Pyrenees, but for now I can blame it on not having the right gear with me.


Give these guys a shout. They come well recommended from a few people. They know the Pyrenees, and will even help get you on decent equipment (look under bike hire tab, they deliver!). Oh yeah, they talky talk the american too...... 


http://www.veloloco.com/


----------

